# One, POSSIBLY Two Lab/Springer Spaniels



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello, Folks.

I have a Yellow Lab (mudder) and Black Lab/Springer Spaniel (fodder) that had pups. Of the litter, there 1 remaining. He's got the tuxedo coloration and the springer spaniel coat. Very laid back and has already taken an interest in the training dummy I throw around. He'll be ready to go in about 2 weeks.

There MAY be a second pup available. I just need to hear back on him. His coloration is the best of the litter and I've been extremely hesitant in letting him go. He's smart, playful and rambunctious. If he is available, I'll post his pictures at that time.

I'm confident both will be fantastic hunting dogs. As for cost, I am asking $100 for Willis.


----------

